# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Here is my Stitch!

## arci90

Hi guys, i would like post some photos but i had some problems  :Frown:  

i have photos of 180kb, JPEG files, but i can't attach them  :Frown:  (i did photos with iphone 6)









 Waiting for someone to help me for the photos, I do a question: my frog has eaten a mouse one month ago (06/11/2015), but has not defecated yet. I have to feed her or is it better waiting for the poop? (Stitch is an adult male of 4 years)

----------


## Raymond75

Sorry cant help with the pics but as far as your question goes...

Keep feeding.  Its good to have variety and don't over feed them rodents. Once a month seems good for rodents.

I soak mine in a separate tub with warm water and it helps them poop.

----------


## arci90

And is there any frog move or behaviour TO understand if he's hungry?

----------


## Amy

You will have to use a photo uploading site like photobucket to post photos.  Our forum was hacked last spring and the photo uploader hasn't worked since then.

----------


## arci90

> You will have to use a photo uploading site like photobucket to post photos.  Our forum was hacked last spring and the photo uploader hasn't worked since then.


Ty! So let's try

ps: if someone can answer to the question i did before i would be happy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jason

Don't think there will be much behaviour to tell you if he's hungry but if he looks like he's hunting for food then give him some. What I do is feed my frogs as recommended at their size or age and check their weight, add or take off a meal day each week if needed to get them to the right size

----------


## Jason

As for the pooping, provide a basking spot of around 85F will help him digest his food

----------


## arci90

> As for the pooping, provide a basking spot of around 85F will help him digest his food


mmm...look the picture of my tank, should i put a heater in the water to bring the temperature at 83-85F?

in the dry part, on the brick, i think the temperature is 85-87F

----------


## Jason

I would keep it on the cooler side and not heat it aslong as its not too cold (below 75f )and there is a higher tempature on the surfice but 85-87 is perfect. Is he going in the water often?

----------


## Cory

Have you owned him for the full 4 years? the reason I ask is because I bet he would really appreciate it if you swapped out some of that brick for something he can burrow into. Like a coco fibre or something similar. Just a little suggestion, and nice frog by the way.

----------


## Jason

In a book I have I seen them cut holes in foam pads which the frogs would go into, a lot like they're natural habitat and very cool. Coir is great too but with the water section it would just be dragged in and make a mess of it.What he's using is certainly not the worst thing but a plant or hide would be best placed above for some cover. I seen an african bull frog kept on a shallow layer of bark at a reptile rescue centre, can you believe that?

----------


## arci90

> Have you owned him for the full 4 years? the reason I ask is because I bet he would really appreciate it if you swapped out some of that brick for something he can burrow into. Like a coco fibre or something similar. Just a little suggestion, and nice frog by the way.


Yes, i bought this frog when he was young  :Wink:  
I noticed a thing: with this set up of terrarium, the frog is more active; when i got cocofiber the frog was always in the pit and didnt use water...




> In a book I have I seen them cut holes in foam pads which the frogs would go into, a lot like they're natural habitat and very cool. Coir is great too but with the water section it would just be dragged in and make a mess of it.What he's using is certainly not the worst thing but a plant or hide would be best placed above for some cover. I seen an african bull frog kept on a shallow layer of bark at a reptile rescue centre, can you believe that?


mmm, sorry but my english is not too good and i didnt understand the point  :Wink: ...your advice is to add something in the terrarium where the frog can hide himself?

----------


## Jason

Yeah just cos there's no burrowing medium. It doesn't have to be a hide but just some cover like fake plants

----------

monster

----------


## arci90

> I would keep it on the cooler side and not heat it aslong as its not too cold (below 75f )and there is a higher tempature on the surfice but 85-87 is perfect. Is he going in the water often?


oh i didnt read this question, i answer now  :Wink:  my frog goes in the water 2-3 times a day

when i had cocofiber (instead of bricks) the frog never went in the water, i can easily say that in a year Stitch touched water once (or probably 0).




> Yeah just cos there's no burrowing medium. It doesn't have to be a hide but just some cover like fake plants


Ok! ill found something to let him cover a bit  :Wink:

----------

jasonm96

----------


## Cory

He probably never went to the water much when you had the cocofibre because he was absorbing enough water from it that he didn't feel the need to hydrate himself. They absorb the water through there skin so if the substrate is damp and the air is kept at a stable and correct humidity it would make him not feel the need to waste the energy going to the water. Some people don't even use water bowls in there bullfrog enclosures and just give them a soak once or twice a month. Im not telling you to change your setup so please don't think that, I just thought maybe you didn't know why he wasn't going to the water when you had the substrate instead of the brick and just thought I would post this just in case. And again nice looking frog, hes a monster!!!

----------


## arci90

> He probably never went to the water much when you had the cocofibre because he was absorbing enough water from it that he didn't feel the need to hydrate himself. They absorb the water through there skin so if the substrate is damp and the air is kept at a stable and correct humidity it would make him not feel the need to waste the energy going to the water. Some people don't even use water bowls in there bullfrog enclosures and just give them a soak once or twice a month. Im not telling you to change your setup so please don't think that, I just thought maybe you didn't know why he wasn't going to the water when you had the substrate instead of the brick and just thought I would post this just in case. And again nice looking frog, hes a monster!!!


Oh! i thought the same, so i wasn't too much worry  :Wink:  By the way thank you guy!

The fact that it is now obliged to move more, I think it can be more healthy, are you agree?

----------


## Jason

Least if he moves more he wont be a slob! In captivity they are, were as in the wild they would be somewhat active as they stalk prey, fight other males and dig streams for their tadpoles

----------


## Cory

Ya I agree that its probably better that he moves around then just sit in one place all the time. They might not move around all day long in the wild but for a bigger frog they can be active as Jason said and they do swim and stuff. They may not be the most gracefull and fastest swimmers but they can swim if need be. L.O.L

----------

jasonm96

----------


## arci90

Other pictures of da monsta  :Wink:

----------


## Jason

Such a beautiful beast of an animal. I'm so jealous. They're rarely offered in sale where I come from, probably because of the facilities needed in order to breed and the amount of offspring they produce, it would be easier in warmer climates and countries with a high demand of amphibians. I must get one some day, even if I pay a few hundred for it!

----------


## arci90

> Such a beautiful beast of an animal. I'm so jealous. They're rarely offered in sale where I come from, probably because of the facilities needed in order to breed and the amount of offspring they produce, it would be easier in warmer climates and countries with a high demand of amphibians. I must get one some day, even if I pay a few hundred for it!


its not simply to find in italy too...i payed 85 this really young frog (he was like a coin  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Jason

Expensive compared to the usual but at the same time a great price considering how amazing these frogs are but I've seen in the us them going as little as 25 for babies but here there is a dwarf bull frog for sale and even that is 50 but I'd happily pay as much as 150 for a baby. I'd much prefer a baby to raise as it looks quite amazing how fast they grow!

----------


## Cory

He has that " Don't mess with me or else look" and I love it. Hes very nice, you have done a good job raising him by the looks of things. And I have been having a hard time finding one here were im from also, lots of the Dwarfs but cant find a true giant.  And I was told by the guy here that owns the shop that the day he finds one it will probably be around $100-$150 for me to grab it, I would pay it though because these are king IMO in the frog world.

----------

jasonm96

----------


## Jason

It really is King of the frogs, I read that one escaped from a zoo and ate several baby Cobras in one sitting and if also watched videos of one taking down a snake in the wild, with no care giving to the fact that the snake was trying to pierce it's tough skin. Adults can cost as much as 500 but I've never seen a baby for sale so not even sure how much they'll go for here. I would buy on impulse if I seen one for sale, I know the care and probably have all the needed supplies kicking about my zoo of a room lol

----------


## arci90

A nice pic while Stich was going out of water  :Wink:

----------

jasonm96

----------


## Jason

Ahhh, such a nice frog!! I think I've got myself an african bull frog tooo! Phoned up some pet shops and managed to get a sub adult male, just a matter of shipping

----------


## arci90

> Ahhh, such a nice frog!! I think I've got myself an african bull frog tooo! Phoned up some pet shops and managed to get a sub adult male, just a matter of shipping


and another position  :Wink:

----------

jasonm96

----------


## MantidBro (Alexander)

Hes awesome, stitch is a perfect name xD

----------


## Heather Lynn

He sure is a beauty!

----------


## ravenvoltorie

> Ty! So let's try
> 
> ps: if someone can answer to the question i did before i would be happy


Stitch is one healthy frog  :Triumphant:  you can really tell by how his skin looks, so adorable!  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  Keep up the good work!

----------


## arci90

Here's a video of stitch eating

----------


## Bball799

Beast!!

----------


## Evan Spies

Awesome pet!

Sent from my SM-T110 using Tapatalk

----------


## arci90

Hi from my african bullfrog!  :Wink:

----------


## Amy

Stitch is looking fabulous!!

----------

